# 3pt shooters



## stan.6 (Oct 30, 2003)

I knew Steve Novak(marquette) was good but after watching him tonight It's hard to think of anyone better.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

He's definitely money. Him and Plavich get my vote for best shooters in the country.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

All people were telling me was that JJ Redick is the best shooter in the country, but the best 3 point shooters reside in C-USA. 

Steve Novak - Marquette
Francisco Garcia - Louisville
Brendan Plavich - Cincinnati


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

Winsome Frazier - Mississippi State.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

You know, Marcus Campbell isn't bad either...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I also forgot Bracey Wright. He shoots "daggers".

To quote Bill Raftery.


----------



## aboveallodds24 (Sep 22, 2003)

if anyone watcdhed the syracuse charlotte game there was some white kid who his 10 threes... it was probably a one time your on fire make anything you throw up kinda night but still... god damn 10 treys in a game... not to shabby


----------



## stan.6 (Oct 30, 2003)

Redick has that NBA+ range. Blake Stepp is also one of the best.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>aboveallodds24</b>!
> if anyone watcdhed the syracuse charlotte game there was some white kid who his 10 threes... it was probably a one time your on fire make anything you throw up kinda night but still... god damn 10 treys in a game... not to shabby


That would be Brendan Plavich of Charlotte (already mentioned above)


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Bill Raftery.


MANTOMAN!

One of the best in-the-zone three point shooters I've seen the last year or two is Rickey Paulding. He's athletic, if he's on fire nobody can even come close to altering his shot. Case in point: MU vs. Marquette last year in the tourney.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> You know, Marcus Campbell isn't bad either...


:laugh:

I actually did see him hit four in a row in practice once.

Look out world.


----------



## TheS100 (Oct 25, 2002)

Jake Sullivan - Iowa State
Daniel Bobik - Oklahoma State


----------



## mateer (Mar 26, 2003)

*St. Joes*

Pat Carroll-St. Joes. Don't forget Plavich went 2-12 in Charlotte's loss to GW. After the Cuse game he was asked about getting the rock and said sometimes it's a good thing and sometimes it ain't. Still, I'd have to put him in there. McNamara too. McCants.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Andre Barrett- Seton Hall 
Novak no doubt
Ben Gordon - Uconn


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

James Davis-Oregon..on this list EASY


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> James Davis-Oregon..on this list EASY


Forgot about that little guy. Yeah he can shoot.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheS100</b>!
> Jake Sullivan - Iowa State
> Daniel Bobik - Oklahoma State


Sullivan can flat out shoot


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Whenever KU plays in Ames, Jake Sullivan camps out in the parking lot and nails everything he throws up. Kid is lights out.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Steve Moore if he gets an open look its going down.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Well Deshaun Williams has the ability to heave more three pointers then almost anyone in the NCAA. No need to make them though. Punk.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Gerry McNamara is $$$$$, but that goes without saying.


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> You know, Marcus Campbell isn't bad either...


He's really not, I juss wish he would shoot more, he's got a real good 3 point touch for a big man.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

*honorable mention*

So far this season, Denham Brown has been tearing it up from all over the court this year after struggling with his shot last season. He seems to have added a little lift to it from last year.

Not saying he is the best shooter in college b-ball...but so far, you'd be hard pressed to find anyone with higher percentages and cosistency.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Someone named Terrence Woods :whoknows: hit 9 treys last night for Florida A and M against Florida.


----------



## HoosierDaddy (Nov 18, 2003)

NO doubt Bracey Wright is... If you guys would ever sit down and watch an IU game you would be amazed. He takes them from so deep. Way past the NBA line.... I hate it when he does it but when they go in you cant say much.


----------



## pcon (Oct 25, 2003)

> if anyone watcdhed the syracuse charlotte game there was some white kid who his 10 threes... it was probably a one time your on fire make anything you throw up kinda night but still... god damn 10 treys in a game... not to shabby



No...He lead the Sec(at Vandy) 2 years ago in 3pt. shooting with 
44%.


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

Anyone wearing a Butler uniform in the last minute of the game.

Sheesh.


----------



## stan.6 (Oct 30, 2003)

How could I forget Jake Sullivan ! He's definitely top 10.

Dicky V likes a kid from Penn - Jeff Schiffner. Didn't know anything about him but he led the Ivy in 3pt% last year and is at .438 this year; not to shabby.


----------



## Cycloneandy (Dec 16, 2003)

When Jake Sullivan shoots a 3 it goes in. The kid is a freak when it comes to shooting...... Not to brag but ask any big 12 fan. They will let you know whats up with Jake....

P.S. Not saying he is the best player in the world. But I almost guarentee you if he is in the 3 point contest at the end of the year he will win it...


----------



## WildcatDan (Nov 6, 2003)

Someone earlier mentioned great 3 point shooters in practice (something about hitting 4 in a row in practice) - if THAT is what is being discussed then the hands down favortie for best PRACTICE 3 point shooter would have to be Josh Carrier at UK. 

Every freakin year we hear how great he is.... we can even watch him drain three after three during the shoot around before a game... but if he gets into a game and takes a shot - NOT A PRAYER. Sheesh


----------



## Cycloneandy (Dec 16, 2003)

Sorry UK fan,

But I can drain 3 pointers in my back yard all day long..... My dad tells me I can shoot the tre...


----------



## Stevie B (May 15, 2003)

Someone mentioned Terrence Woods earlier. He set some records last year and might set some this year. He launches alot and makes a good percentage of em. He has another backcourt mate who scores alot as well.

I like Steve Novack, J.J. Redick, Keydren Clark as three of the top shooters. Novak has good size but doesn't create much. Redick's percentage won't be great but the D really focuses on him. Clark hits them from everywhere and can create for himself.

Kevin Pittsnogle and Brendan Plavich are also good.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Ben Gordon may not be the most consistent 3pt shooter, but when he is on, he may be the best.

First 3 games = 11-15 from 3 (including 2 games of 4-4)
Next 4 = (cooled off) 1-9
Last game = 8-13

Season - 20-37 (54.1%)


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>UKBlueInMyBlood</b>!
> Someone earlier mentioned great 3 point shooters in practice (something about hitting 4 in a row in practice) - if THAT is what is being discussed then the hands down favortie for best PRACTICE 3 point shooter would have to be Josh Carrier at UK.
> 
> Every freakin year we hear how great he is.... we can even watch him drain three after three during the shoot around before a game... but if he gets into a game and takes a shot - NOT A PRAYER. Sheesh


I think he was jokin. 4 in a row is really nothing. I've hit 11 in a row and I couldn't even crack the rotation on the J.V. team.


----------



## Standens2 (Dec 23, 2003)

*My top 3*

Ben Gordon - UConn
James Davis - Oregon
J.J. Reddick - Duke

However, Gordon is the only of those 3 who can do anything other than shoot.

I know I'm leaving a ton of guys out, but when these 3 are hot, they simply do not miss.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>UKBlueInMyBlood</b>!
> Someone earlier mentioned great 3 point shooters in practice (something about hitting 4 in a row in practice) - if THAT is what is being discussed then the hands down favortie for best PRACTICE 3 point shooter would have to be Josh Carrier at UK.
> 
> Every freakin year we hear how great he is.... we can even watch him drain three after three during the shoot around before a game... but if he gets into a game and takes a shot - NOT A PRAYER. Sheesh


Tubby is trying to develop his confidence, which is why Josh got a whole lot of minutes in the game last night (vs EKU). Man, this kid would be _so_ great if he would start hitting them in games. He would be the new Cameron Mills.


----------



## WildcatDan (Nov 6, 2003)

I have been extra patient with Carrier but he looks the same every year. If he was improving a little bit at a time that would be something, but he looks the same every game. Comes in, defends badly, misses 2 or 3 from deep, and then ends back on the bench. Don't get me wrong, I would love to see him start popping them left and right, but I am seriously starting to doubt that will happen. 

Kaleena Azubuike on the other hand.... this kid is shooting better than 70% on the season for three point shots... that has GOT to be in the top 5% of the nation. Anyone know where that ranks?


----------



## ErikDaniels14UK (Dec 8, 2002)

He ranks #1 in the nation @ 75 percent



and heres the linkhttp://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/basketball/ncaa/men/stats/2003/threepointfg.html


GO BIG BLUE!!!


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

Josh Carrier was really lighting it up in the 3-point contest.. Midnight Madness. Id like to see him play like that in the game


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

The guy from Maryland named
Nik Caner-Medley

He can really shoot.


----------



## Reece Gaines (Feb 8, 2003)

You guys are forgetting about taquan Dean and Nate Daniels! Some one already said Garcia


----------



## kentuckyfan13 (Dec 26, 2003)

Kelenna Azubuike and Gerald Fitch from Kentucky can both shoot the lights out


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

Ben Gordon

Please man, 8 of 9 from 3 point range ?

Sick, absolutely sick

Anybody remember a guy by the name of Jeff Boschee?


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>STING</b>!
> 
> Anybody remember a guy by the name of Jeff Boschee?


Yep, and he would fit the following threads pretty well

"Most inconsistent three point shooter"
"Worst three point chucker" (at least up until a senior, when he started taking smarter shots)

One thing he should not be remembered as is one of the best three point shooters.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> 
> 
> Yep, and he would fit the following threads pretty well
> ...


I have to agree, he should not be rememberd as one of the best in college basketball 3 point shooters. However, he will be rememvered on one of KU's best. 

However, the BEST KU's three pointer is "Downtown"Terry Brown He shots lights out as a transfer shooting 200 in just 2 years. Boschee did roguhly 250+ in 4 years.


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> 
> 
> Yep, and he would fit the following threads pretty well
> ...


He was one of KU's best dawg


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

Not to mention he still has the Big 12 record for three pointers... at a pretty damn good percentage. What are you basing your info on anyway?


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> 
> 
> Yep, and he would fit the following threads pretty well
> ...


Boschee set a Big 12 record with 3's made with 338 in his career, shotting above 40% from downtown. His senior season he drained 110 of them on over 46%. He was most definitely streaky, and he would take some bad shots, but you've got to be kidding if you don't think he's one of the best deep ball threats of college basketball in recent years.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

dam how could people forgot Gerry McNamara? He got to be in top 5 best 3pt shooters in the NCAA if not the best..


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kcchiefs-fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Boschee set a Big 12 record with 3's made with 338 in his career, shotting above 40% from downtown. His senior season he drained 110 of them on over 46%. He was most definitely streaky, and he would take some bad shots, but you've got to be kidding if you don't think he's one of the best deep ball threats of college basketball in recent years.


Sting, KcChiegfs, Guess I was wrong. Thanks for the stats.


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

Well not saying he's the best 3 pt. shooter but he's definitely impressed me and that is Richard McBride of Illiniois. In only 6 games as a freshman he has shot 12-26 from 3 pt. land and 2-7 from inside the arc. In his first game, he missed three 3's and played 10 minutes. The next game he missed one 3 pt'er in 4 minutes. The following game he missed two 3's in 22 minutes. Then Deron was injured so he got big minutes and hit his first three, ended up shooting 6-10 from the arc the next game.

So essentially McBride has made an average of four 3 pointers per game since getting more playing time. Pretty impressive for a guy who started off 0-6 and playing very tenantive as a freshman who didn't look like he fit in. Now he's the Illini's main threat from downtown. Gotta give him some props.


----------



## HoustonHoopa33 (Jan 2, 2004)

JJ Redick is my favorite...kid can hit from anywhere...

Novak is nice wit the shot too...

Field Williams from Cincinatti is cash....


too bad theres not a lot more pure shooters in the game today...


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> Ben Gordon may not be the most consistent 3pt shooter, but when he is on, he may be the best.
> 
> First 3 games = 11-15 from 3 (including 2 games of 4-4)
> ...


Ben Gordon 3pt Barrage Continues...

vs. UMass - 7-8 3FG

32-58 on the season; 55.2% 3FG


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

James Davis from Oregon is the best,and he proved it last night vs USC..hitting on 7-10 from downtown,many with a hand in his grill and a good couple of steps behind the 3pt arc.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

Gerald Fitch had five 3 pointer's against North Carolina today, including a fading-away 3 pointer under double coverage that put the game away for UK.


----------

